# Questions about Timur's ROM



## ipn00tic (Aug 21, 2013)

Good day friends,

What is the reason to use an audio DAC for installation in the car if the nexus 7 phones have connection for stereo?

With Timur's ROM and a DAC audio can control the balance, fader, and subwoofer in own Tablet Nexus 7?

thank you


----------



## kodiack99 (Dec 6, 2012)

The reason is the onboard audio for the nexus 7 is substandard,actually its crap!
The DAC option brings the audio quality to whatever the user desires,the more money you want to spend the better the quality.
Im not sure what your second question is..in my install the cars head unit controls all the balance etc.


----------

